
The Chinese Challenge - T-A
https://claremontreviewofbooks.com/the-chinese-challenge/
======
dvduval
Good article. I think inequality has a way of rectifying itself over time,
especially in a global economy. When someone is willing to work for much less,
and comes to have similar skills as people in other countries, in time there
is likely to be a change that makes it worthwhile to hire that person.

Yet famine and poverty are much less today, so the productivity per person is
much higher, and that is better for everyone. Unfortunately, competition can
still have losers, but now, more than before, the losers are not as likely to
experience extreme poverty and starvation.

